# INFJ chick here



## asil2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am Lisa. I am so happy to be here amongst person's who are just like me! whew finally! roud:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings asil2013 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum asil2013. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Catherin (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Lisa! 

Lovely to meet you  

Catherin


----------



## asil2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello Catherin! wonderful to meet you!


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome. 
Wish I were young like you. . . alas!


----------



## asil2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Being young has it's down falls though. I have to work harder at everything!!!


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

asil2013 said:


> Being young has it's down falls though. I have to work harder at everything!!!


I do wonder which country you are actually from when your smile is quite unique


----------



## asil2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you I am from America.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Personality Cafe, Lisa. I hope that you enjoy the time that spend here.

Before I forget: Hello! I am QrivaN and I'll be your waiter for the day. May I take your order?:happy:


----------



## INF Jay (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello Lisa, welcome to the forum! This site is really wonderful -- I hope you find it as enjoyable as I have, and hope to learn more about you in the infj section as well as around the site.


----------



## asil2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

QrivaN: Do you serve alcohol? If so; I will take a rum & coke :wink:

INF Jay: Thank you! It it good to be here. I have been told that I am 100% INFJ. 
I have taken the Meyers Briggs test three times and came out INFJ every time! 
For a majority of my life I always noticed that I think differently from everyone else.
It used to bother me, but now that I know there are other people out there who are just like me I am ecstatic !


----------



## asil2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

QrivaN I will take a cafe mocha please


----------



## BirchRoots (May 7, 2013)

asil2013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am Lisa. I am so happy to be here amongst person's who are just like me! whew finally! roud:


Hey Lisa, welcome aboard!


----------



## asil2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello BirchRoots! nice to meet you


----------



## Hyperbole (Sep 1, 2013)

welcome Lisa


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Hi, how are you? Welcome to this place; I hope it will be meaningful to you in lot's of pleasant ways! See you on the forum.


----------



## rohan.patil.71271 (Jul 20, 2012)

hi Lisa, Nice to see you & you are welcome.


----------



## fatality (Aug 31, 2013)

hey uhm aren´t here some hot chicks around ?

i mean.... damn


----------



## SoulSpark (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Lisa! I just joined the other day and I share your sentiments completely! 

It's nice to meet you. You have a great smile. : D


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

asil2013 said:


> QrivaN: Do you serve alcohol? If so; I will take a rum & coke :wink:





asil2013 said:


> QrivaN I will take a cafe mocha please


I am very very sorry to have taken so long, Ms. Asil. My service usually isn't so slow...
















I hope that you enjoy your drinks and, since it took so long to get them to you, their on the house. :kitteh: Would you like anything else?


----------



## oOTandemOo (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello! =D


----------

